# questions, questions and more questions



## kaotekXe (Nov 14, 2002)

first of all hello to everyone out there. and lets begin. i searched most of these and it got me a bit of info but not exactly wut i needed. Im trying to do the old common sr20 swap but have a question. Can the sr20 be obd2 since my car isnt? will that work? The engine is from a 97 200sx. Will a RWD DET manifold fit on that sr20? i do have a sentra and i know its FWD.

Lets get some of my ga16 questions answered please.
How is the best size nitrous nossle to use for this engine. it has the common bolt ons. im getting a Nos kit. Has anybody have pictures of the Q18 turbo manifold that fits the ga16. I want to see wut needs to get fabed up, i.e. downpipe etc. and does anybody have the electrical wiring diagram for the interior? its a 92. ive been having huge electrical problems. i think thats it for now.


----------

